# UF1 series race Cincinnati, OH Aug 17th!



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

My self along with TSRCAR will be hosting an UF1 Midwest series event Saturday Aug 17th. The race will use the UF1 rules and race format, which can be found at UF1rc.com.

Entry fee will be $20 and 15$ for the second class. USGT will be run along with the UF1 cars. Awards (think large "apple juice glass") will be given out to the TQ and top three of the USGT race.

The track is located at
Hamilton County Fairgrounds
7801 Anthony Wayne Ave.
Cincinnati, Ohio 45216

*Race schedule*

*Friday Aug 16th*
Gates open at 4:00 pm
Practice till 8:30 pm

*Saturday Aug 17th*
Gates open at 7:45 am
Open practice 8:00 am to 11:45 am
Racing starts at noon


Hotels can be found at this link http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotels-g5...io-Hotels.html

Some hotels maybe closer to the track but this is a good area to stay and has nicer hotels than ones that can be closer to the track.

Also check out things going on in Cincinnati, it also has special deals for the family! http://cincinnatiusa.com/

The track has limited electricity (generators would be welcome). Trailer and rv's are fine (no RV hook ups must have their own generator). Racers are encouraged to bring shade, tables, and chairs for pitting. 
This should be an exciting event with the growing popularity of F1 rc racing. I look forward to seeing new and old faces at the race!

For questions please email me at [email protected]

Monti


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

What tires would I need to run on this surface?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Waltss2k said:


> What tires would I need to run on this surface?


The UF1 uses a control tire called Pardus racing tires. They come as a set of four rims, inserts, and rubber. Brad (series organizer) sells them for $20 a set at the race. You should be able to get them ahead of time at F1 paint lab site.

Monti


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I never get out of town to race, much less across state lines... but I am trying for this!


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm going to do everything in ny power to make it.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Hmmm thats the same wk as our 25th anniversary wonder if I could go racing 1 day


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

smokefan said:


> Hmmm thats the same wk as our 25th anniversary wonder if I could go racing 1 day


:lol:, yeah, good luck with that!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

smokefan said:


> Hmmm thats the same wk as our 25th anniversary wonder if I could go racing 1 day


I have explained to my wife before that our actual wedding took about an hour and a half start to finish (Catholic). Therefore, the actual Anniversary is really only an hour and a half as well. 

I'm going to put this on our calendar so its a possible thing. It would sure be fun!

To be clear Monti, its being held at Red Mosquito on the carpet track right? Not outdoors on pavement at the fairgrounds?


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Going to try to make it for sure. Don't forget the UF1 Midwest series kicks off the season at The Gate on Sun July 28 with a club race on Sat.

chuck


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I have explained to my wife before that our actual wedding took about an hour and a half start to finish (Catholic). Therefore, the actual Anniversary is really only an hour and a half as well.
> 
> I'm going to put this on our calendar so its a possible thing. It would sure be fun!
> 
> To be clear Monti, its being held at Red Mosquito on the carpet track right? Not outdoors on pavement at the fairgrounds?


This is out side at the fairgrounds. My track is closed till Sept.

Glad to hear about all the interest!

Monti


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

will f1 be the only class??
or will you run 1 other class along with f1..like 17.5 or usgt
just asking:thumbsup:


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

starrx said:


> will f1 be the only class??
> or will you run 1 other class along with f1..like 17.5 or usgt
> just asking:thumbsup:


Update we are going to add USGT to the event! Any treded tire or Solaris M or H tires.

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Update we will run USGT at the UF1 event!

Monti


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

For those that are interested, here is the entire 2013/14 UF1 Midwest Schedule
July 28 Cleveland,Ohio The Gate
August 17 Cincinnati, Ohio TSRCAR
September 22 Joliet, Illinois Leisure Hours Raceway 
November 2 Winthrop Harbor,IL The Track
November 23 Toledo, Ohio Hobby Stop West
January 25-26 Carbondale, IL *2 day event
February 15 Urbana, IL Hot Slots Raceway
April 12 Bradley,IL Eclipse Hobbies
May 10 Toledo,Ohio 1/8TH Racers of Toledo (Outdoor)


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

If any one is looking to get some track time F1 or USGT we will have the regional this weekend in Cincy!

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

I am gald to see everyone had a great time this past weekend at NORCAR, I can't wait to have everyone down to TSRCAR on the 17th

FYI this just in, USGT will be running for awards Top 3 and TQ!

So if you have a USGT bring it out.

Monti


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

do you have a track website ?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Piz said:


> do you have a track website ?


 
http://tsrcar.com/


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

What is the schedule for this date? When can we get in to set up etc.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

old_dude said:


> What is the schedule for this date? When can we get in to set up etc.


Great question! I am working on that now, I will post something shortly.

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

*Race schedule*

*Friday Aug 16th*
Gates open at 4:00 pm
Practice till 8:30 pm

*Saturday Aug 17th*
Gates open at 7:45 am
Open practice 8:00 am to 11:45 am
Racing starts at noon


Hotels can be found at this link  http://www.hotelplanner.com/zip/Cincinnati-OH-hotels-in-45216

Also check out things going on in Cincinnati, it also has special deals for the family! http://cincinnatiusa.com/

Entry fee will be $20 for the first and 15$ for the second. Don't forget USGT will be running for awards (think large "apple juice glass")!

Pardis tires can be purchased on Friday from me.

The track is located at
Hamilton County Fairgrounds
7801 Anthony Wayne Ave.
Cincinnati, Ohio 45216

If you have any questions please e-mail me at [email protected]

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

This weekend UF1 and USGT racing at TSRCAR! I can't wait it's going to be a great time!

Monti


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Your hotel link isn't working can you post a new one ?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Try this http://www.hotelplanner.com/zip/Cincinnati-OH-hotels-in-45216


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Monti007 said:


> This weekend UF1 and USGT racing at TSRCAR! I can't wait it's going to be a great time!
> 
> Monti


Hey Monti,

Is there a small hobbyshop on hand?
Tires, traction, etc...

-Wayne


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

sg1 said:


> Hey Monti,
> 
> Is there a small hobbyshop on hand?
> Tires, traction, etc...
> ...


I have some supplies with me at the track, what do you need?

I have soaris tires for the USGT, also LG1 and LG2 traction compound. I also have a big assorment of 64p gears, shock oil, and motor spray.

If there is anything else some one is looking for let me know so I can have it there.

The F1 tires are being brought by Brad, he said he was shipping a few pair to me, but I think most are already spoken for.

Monti


----------

